# My new wine Coolerdor



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

This was the $80 deal from overstock.com I forget who posted the original thread and if someone could find it so he gets credit please post a link in here but what a great find.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That looks great Jitzy, and I love me some Tampa Sweethearts!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet pick up.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good Jitzy!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

thats the shizz Jitzy!! Looks full though, inventory reduction may be needed!!:lol:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats the best looking wine rack I've ever seen!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That things looks great. The semi transparency is killer.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome setup


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is great, I was thinking of doing the same thing. Did you line it with cedar and what type of humidification are you using.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great Jitzy!
I just unpacked mine and will be cleaning it out this weekend -can't wait to get it up and running!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats a nice setup 
very roomy for all your goodies


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

That's sweet.
I hope thats how mine looks like one day.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

very nice winador


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great Joe


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## fuelie95-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great! Was just in Costco yesterday and saw they have wine coolers like yours for sale on the floor...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

RonJ51 said:


> This is great, I was thinking of doing the same thing. Did you line it with cedar and what type of humidification are you using.


I didn't line it with cedar yet I'm trying to see if my buddy could get me some Spanish cedar from his freind as far as humidification I'm using half pound of heartfelt beads


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice joe:dribble:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice. add another pound of beads.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That is one shweet deal


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice score Joe.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow your wife didn't complain that it doesnt go with the conture of the house. i know mine complains i have a big humi in the dining room


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pickup! And its freaking packed LOL


----------

